

Show HN: people post daily food experience here with friends. Beta users needed - leoCodePoet
https://plus.google.com/communities/101937919788197695663

======
gzq
I really find problem that its hard to find where my friends eat. Good Job!
BTW: what's your username OP? I want to add you.

~~~
leoCodePoet
Oh, my username is leo

------
allanhahaha
I ma try it out

~~~
leoCodePoet
make sure to give some feedbacks, thanks!

